# Frazzlehead: Icelandic and spindle question



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Have some girls coming over learning to spin, and one of them (well, she is in her 30's) is bringing her Icelandic. Last week, she was separating tog and thel, and it was a bit of a challenge with the spindle- we tried it mixed, and it did not want to cooperate, and the worsted tog was too slick for a first time spindler. I am thinking of just putting her on the wheel, as the uneven length of the Icelandic and spindles may not be such a good thing. (she also has neurological issues)
What do you think? Is there a better way to spindle spin Icelandic? What would you do?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Spin from the fold. 

When you are dealing with fibre of mixed lengths/textures, spinning from the fold ensures you don't get 'all of one kind' at one shot. I think that new spinners could really benefit from being taught to spin this way rather than the 'inchworm forward draft' we normally teach as a starting point - it has some real benefits, like being able to clearly see the drafting triangle, and the way the finger is in the middle of the fibre pile you tend not to get the whole "twist ran up in to my roving for six inches and now I have lopi what do I do" problem. 

The thel alone will probably spin really nicely on a supported spindle, because you don't have to deal with the weight of the spindle breaking the thread, but that might be tricky for a new spinner to cope with. Keep it in mind though, maybe it's something she'd be comfortable with, you never know.

I would definitely have something easy to spin on hand as well ... getting the hang of the concept with something super straightforward like Corriedale top (using the from the fold technique still) might help with the 'seeing how it is supposed to work' thing.

Also, I always pull out the heaviest tog fibres - grab the lock, if there are long tog strands, grab and pull. Some tog remains, but not those really harsh and slick ones. Then card what's left and spin it from the fold (tear it into chunks if you are using a batt, or just peel some off the cards rather than rolling a full rolag of hand carders). Make sure she holds very little at one time, it's easier to control spinning from the fold if you have only a little in your hand.

Good luck!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks! That sounds doable. Would you wash the Icelandic first? (I don't always, as it is not very greasy, just flick and spin)

Would it make a difference?

Also, can she spin from fold on drop spindle using park and draft? I don't think she will be able to do Russian supported, with her nerve problems. Quick movements are out, has to be steady and simple. Editing here to add- tried the park and draft with romney locks, worked great. I may start all these girls with the Romney locks, as it is easy to fold and spin. (also, not so easy to felt- the girl with the Icelandic sheep felted a nice batch....)


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Washing really just depends. If it is white, though, yes, wash it because the dirt gets spun in and it never really whitens up very well after. 

And as you discovered, yes you can spin from the fold park and draft. The Romney locks sound great!

As for the support spindle - one with a wide whorl (Tibetan, or something similar, or one like these, from a maker I know) might be easy enough to flick. The rolling motion needed to get a supported spindle going is not really any faster than the rolling motion needed to get a drop spindle turning - not on a well made and well balanced support spindle, anyway. And because you have the spindle supported in a bowl, it's one less thing to drop and feel fumbly about. It may not work - every body is different - but I wouldn't rule it out until you'd let her try flicking a spindle and see if she can get it (it takes an untrained hand a good 5-10 minutes of practice before you'll know if it 'could' work, usually, though some are naturals and take to it immediately!).


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks! will let you know how it goes.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh! One other idea.

I was helping a new spinner today with a drop spindle. Instead of park and draft, some of the time we did "walk the spindle" - just turning the spindle in hand without letting it go, to put more twist in the leader/bit in your hand. If you are spinning from the fold, you can walk the spindle and draft one-handed ... in fact, this is something I recommend for new supported spindlers, because the flick can get a bit overwhelming ... it goes so fast! the twist goes in so quick! you can't draft fast enough! ... so if you just walk the spindle you can see what is happening, draft super duper slowly, and have NO weight on the yarn. 

Works the same if you hold the drop spindle and don't ... umm, well, drop it. 

It's like spinning on a "twisty stick" if you've ever heard of that strategy. I mean, really, spinning is just putting twist into yarn, right? Nobody said you had to do it at high speeds or with weight on the spindle. If you took a crochet hook and rolled it on your leg you could use it to make yarn. 

It just occurred to me that the slow and steady 'roll the spindle in your hand' thing might work well for your student with neurological issues. And heck, for the others too! I dunno why I never taught it before. I think I have seen Abby Franquemont do it on one of her videos on YouTube. But Abby F is awesome and does all the cool things.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

will check out Abby's you tubes for that. What about plying? I looked in respect the spindle, but it looks not so easy- is there an easy way to ply with spindles? I cheat, and use the wheel.... Abby did use a bobbin winder for spindles, then plied from them. 
What do you do with your supported spindles? 
One great thing, last week, a lady brought by a wheel for sale. ($100) A little Walter Kirshner, made in Germany. Our 16 year old spinner bought it, she is so happy! only problem, one bobbin, and I think we can get them, but shipping is expensive. Asked a wheel making friend if she could help, fingers crossed! (Betty Roberts, what a woodworker!) 
I really want these girls to learn from spindle, though. 
Oh, do you use a distaff? 
I am just so happy to get that verse in Proverbs 31, about her holding the distaff.


----------



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

Abby Franquemont videos. Don't pass go, don't collect $200. Just watch her. She grew up spinning starting at age 5 and knows her stuff.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

One bobbin on a wheel is not a problem. Wind off with a ball winder. Ply from cakes.

Same solution for spindles, actually.  Just remember to turn the spindle the other way when plying. Plying balls are also awesome as they reduce headaches and futzing: wind off onto cakes with ball winder, then wind the two strands (or three or whatever) together, keeping tension EVEN as you do this, this is very important, and then you will have a cake of two-threads-together which you use to ply. This is handy because you aren't dealing with a long strand of two (or more) singles between plying sources and spindle, just the cake of yarn, which is usually fairly relaxed by this point.

Distaff - not yet.  It's on my list of things to do though! Mostly I spin from the fold, so a distaff would not be particularly helpful. One of my wheels has one though and I've used it there, just not with a spindle.

And yes, go watch Abby. Get the new spinners to watch Abby! Abby is amazing.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I have spun it both on the wheel and with the drop spindle and didn't have a problem...however, I've also seen a lot of variation in Icelandic fiber. The stuff I bought from you was easy enough to spin. Another sample I got had tog that was at least 9" long...that'd be more of a issue. I do card it well first, and pull off any really short thel fibers, and set them aside for felting. 

If she tires of trying to spin it, it felts like a dream!!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome to HT, ellenspn!
Now to find those videos....
Frazzle, that is great! Why didn't I think of it!!!! One bobbin will work, was wondering about that.... and the spindles too. Going to practice that, before I try to help them with it...
I just put some on the drum carder in prep for Tues, Chamoisee, I think you are right, well carded will help. 
Thanks, guys, for all your help.
Editing to add, another lady is coming now who has BFLxShetlands and has never worked with fiber, so I will be back, surely with more questions


----------



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome. . BFL/Shetland sounds heavenly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Just a note- Betty said she can make any bobbin for $20 each, providing she has one go use as template. So if you need a bobbin....
https://www.google.com/search?q=betty+roberts+spinning+wheels&client=firefox-a&hs=jSM&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=zrJmUsmEC-T9igKV0ICYBQ&ved=0CD8QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGbhEuqyTGo638

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGbhEuqyTGo[/ame]


----------



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey that's Crazy Susan McFarland 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------

